# Wasps...some with prey



## orionmystery (Apr 18, 2012)

Wasps wasps, wasps..some with prey.

Wasp with crab spider (_Camaricus maugi_) prey.



Wasp with spider prey...IMG_3235 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Not blue sky



Wasp...IMG_7851 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Wasp..IMG_7940 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Wasp with spider prey..IMG_3118 copy (2) by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Ichneumon?



Wasp..IMG_8719 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Wasp...IMG_8672 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More wasps: Sleeping wasps | Up Close with Nature


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome pictures.  Have you ever been stung by one?  I was trying to get a picture of a bee the other day, and the whole time I was worried about getting stung and swelling up like the little girl who turned in to a blueberry on Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 18, 2012)

It's easy: don't piss then off and they won't sting you. At least, that's how I go about it.

Great shots as usual, Mr. OP


----------



## jriepe (Apr 18, 2012)

Amazing shots as is the norm with you.  Certain kinds of wasps will sting spiders to paralyze them and then use them in their nests for their babies to eat on after they hatch.  Years ago as a child living in the country I was walking up our gravel road and saw a wasp attacking a spider.  I got very close to watch and then decided to give the wasp a hand whereas I picked up a rock and smashed the spider.  The wasp immediately flew away.  It wasn't until years later I learned the wasp was not trying to kill the spider but only to make it immobile by stinging and thereby paralyzing it.  One of my very first macro shots was of a spider a wasp had done this to.  Since the spider couldn't move I could get in very close.  Also in one shot I got a shot of the wasp but it is blurred.  Most all your shots are truly amazing.

Jerry


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 18, 2012)

mfdrookie516 said:


> Awesome pictures.  Have you ever been stung by one?  I was trying to get a picture of a bee the other day, and the whole time I was worried about getting stung and swelling up like the little girl who turned in to a blueberry on Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory.


 


TheFantasticG said:


> It's easy: don't piss then off and they won't sting you. At least, that's how I go about it.
> 
> Great shots as usual, Mr. OP


 


jriepe said:


> Amazing shots as is the norm with you.  Certain kinds of wasps will sting spiders to paralyze them and then use them in their nests for their babies to eat on after they hatch.  Years ago as a child living in the country I was walking up our gravel road and saw a wasp attacking a spider.  I got very close to watch and then decided to give the wasp a hand whereas I picked up a rock and smashed the spider.  The wasp immediately flew away.  It wasn't until years later I learned the wasp was not trying to kill the spider but only to make it immobile by stinging and thereby paralyzing it.  One of my very first macro shots was of a spider a wasp had done this to.  Since the spider couldn't move I could get in very close.  Also in one shot I got a shot of the wasp but it is blurred.  Most all your shots are truly amazing.
> 
> Jerry



Thanks for the comments, Jerry, GPL, mfdrookie516.

mfdrookie516 - nope..never been stung any any bees/wasps in my 4 yrs + of macro. Been bitten by beetles twice though when I tried to handle them . Some even climbed onto my hand when I held the leaves they were on.

Jerry - yes..they do that.


----------

